# Choke for Stoeger 2000



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have recently been thinking about getting a new choke tube for my Stoeger 2000. I hunt all year for ducks, geese and pheasants. I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck with a particular kind of choke tube. Any input is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I used to have a Stoeger 2000 and found that the patternmaster long range with xpert or federal b lue box #2 shot seemed pattern the best out it


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

The factory one. Just find the loads that pattern best.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

I bought a stoeger M2 two years ago, brand new! The factory chokes it comes with are garbage, I shot maybe a box of shells through it and was going to change my modified choke to my improved. When I went to take the choke out I ruined my choke wrench and the whole choke was threaded top to bottom. My buddy had the same problem as I did and he said it was because he said there factory chokes are not hardened steal, or they weren't treated or something!! Long story short, both of our factory chokes expanded in the barrel!! I bought a Carlson extended modified to shoot through my M2 and my nova and haven't had a problem since . Expert and federal blues pattern awesome out of it!! Had problems from top to bottom with the gun for the first year, got all the kinks out and it's worked fine since though!!


----------

